# sustanon vs cypionate



## ersin.konuk (May 29, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sustanon or cypionate, wich one is a better test and why in your opinion? Ihave used Sustanon in the past and i am going to start new cycle next week and i was wondering if i should try cypionate this time. I had good results with sustanon but everything i read people are bashing sustanon! If you have tryed both and have solid advice i would really like to know so i can make a solid choice.


----------



## MDR (May 29, 2010)

Try Cyp or Test E and you will see why people bash Sust so much. A single Long-lasting ester tends to release a more balanced amount of Test into the system.  As long as you use something to prevent all the water retention and pin twice a week, you should see much better results.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 29, 2010)

ersin.konuk said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sustanon or cypionate, wich one is a better test and why in your opinion? Ihave used Sustanon in the past and i am going to start new cycle next week and i was wondering if i should try cypionate this time. I had good results with sustanon but everything i read people are bashing sustanon! If you have tryed both and have solid advice i would really like to know so i can make a solid choice.



I would think that due to all the different esters and Half life and active life of each ester involved that you would need to run at least 750 to 1000mg ( a gram) a wk to get good control of plasma levels. Without that seems like your plasma levels would be doin the pogo stick jump ! LOL Cyp on the other hand bein just one ester would allow much tighter control over those concerns. I believe that control allows for a safe cycle and a better ability at maintain'n gains as well as make'n PCT a hella lot easier. But thats just my thoughts.

Peace and Love


----------



## Glycomann (May 29, 2010)

I don't get as much size and strength from sustanon but I have less side effects on a milligram for milligram basis. I think my metabolism just does better with sustanon as far as estrogen conversion.  For me sustanon is a better TRT drug but Test C or E is a better bodybuilding drug since the later 2 make me hold more water and build more strength.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 29, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I would think that due to all the different esters and Half life and active life of each ester involved that you would need to run at least 750 to 1000mg ( a gram) a wk to get good control of plasma levels. Without that seems like your plasma levels would be doin the pogo stick jump ! LOL Cyp on the other hand bein just one ester would allow much tighter control over those concerns. I believe that control allows for a safe cycle and a better ability at maintain'n gains as well as make'n PCT a hella lot easier. But thats just my thoughts.
> 
> Peace and Love




+1.  Sust sucks...single ester tests only for BB....unless you are pushing really high doses enough for the shorter esters to keep on workin.


/V


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2010)

I just started using Sustanon 300 (UncleZ line), I am pinning 450mg twice weekly combined with 400mg of Deca and 200mg of Cypionate weekly.

so each shot (twice per week) is:
450mg Sust
200mg Deca
100mg Cyp

combined weekly totals:
900mg Sust
400mg Deca
200mg Cyp

it's has only been about 2 weeks, but so far I am happy.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 29, 2010)

1100mg test/wk? Damn, lol.


----------



## ersin.konuk (May 29, 2010)

I really thank all who replied i know now what choice i will make cypionate 10weeks bang! bang!.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 29, 2010)

ersin.konuk said:


> I really thank all who replied i know now what choice i will make cypionate 10weeks bang! bang!.



Excellent choice and good luck. I'll save you a spot on Mt Olympus in 10 weeks Homey !!

Enjoy yourself, be safe, be Blessed !!


Peace and Love


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> 1100mg test/wk? Damn, lol.


----------



## pimprn (May 29, 2010)

I tried both. I found that sust had more strength then cyp thats it but i did not take cyp as long as i took sust.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

pimprn said:


> I tried both. I found that sust had more strength then cyp thats it but i did not take cyp as long as i took sust.



That's probably why then. Unless pinned at high dosages and/or pretty frequent the short esters are more or less wasted. 

To each his own I guess though.


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> That's probably why then. Unless pinned at high dosages and/or pretty frequent the short esters are more or less wasted.
> 
> To each his own I guess though.



yup, that is why I am using 450mg twice weekly of Sust and I added in the 200mg of Cyp to help stabilize T levels between shots.


----------



## dave 236 (May 30, 2010)

Sus worked good for me as long as I pinned 1cc eod.That being said it's much easier to control your levels with twice weekly injects of cyp,so thats the way I run my blasts now.


----------



## WFC2010 (May 31, 2010)

most import is what you can be 100% its REAL gear..i think sustanon is more easy to get real one!

but i like cypiobolic asia pharma i got from world-pharma.org


----------



## pimprn (May 31, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> most import is what you can be 100% its REAL gear..i think sustanon is more easy to get real one!
> 
> but i like cypiobolic asia pharma i got from world-pharma.org



I tried it and its shit.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 31, 2010)

pimprn said:


> I tried it and its shit.



Truth is like light, you turn it up and all the darkness goes away. I have a friend that got some and it's being tested as we speak. I'll post batch numbers and pics as well as results. I will photocopy the results sheet which will include the university where the test were conducted and which test were used as well as the process used in test'n. I'll be post'n the results at EVERY forum that I have any friends at............which is like ALOT.

Sorry for your bad experience, you know better now.

Peace and Love


----------



## pimprn (Jun 5, 2010)

LMAO nice nice. I know that wfc guy is WP WORLD PHUKUP. haha


----------

